# Coolpad Quattro Not working after factory reset; unable to get past activation screen



## nani1896 (May 22, 2013)

So in my infinite curiosity (and stupidity), I somehow wound up deleting my stock dialer while trying to replace it with a new one, as setting the default dialer was not working. So to restore it I backed up my apps and data with Titanium Backup, and performed a factory reset on the phone. 
Much to my dismay, I was unable to get past the "Touch Android to begin" screen. I tap the android, and it makes the noise and lights up, but does nothing. I am able to change the language, so it isn't entirely unresponsive. I can't emergency dial either. I can connect my phone via USB and turn on USB storage as well. I have tried to bypass the screen, to no avail. I have also done factory reset several times. Is there any way i can fix this!?! I'm stuck with a vegetable for a phone at the moment! 
I have a Coolpad Quattro 4g.
I got it from Ebay ( I know, bad idea), rooted it (probably an even worse idea) and the last time I did a reset I had no keyboard and one of my friends with an iphone had to send me a keyboard app via bluetooth. Someone please help me! I have totally learned my lesson! I realize this phone isn't the best on the market, in fact it may be the worst, but it is for this reason why I shouldn't be trying so many new apps on it. It isn't very powerful, and has low internal storage. This is my first smartphone so I guess I got a little overwhelmed. If anyone could give me some insight as to what is going on I would really be grateful


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you could try putting back the stock rom Coolpad Quattro 4G Root - Downloads


----------



## nani1896 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you so much!! A few days after I posted this I wound up going to Metro. Even a hard reset didn't fix it. They had to send it to the manufacturer. So they gave me a refurbished one. I downloaded the stock apps anyways just in case, I have been looking everywhere for them! Thanks again!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome be careful if you try rooting it again maybe look at using odin,and this may be the makers site for your phone Google Translate
more info here on rooting and odin Quattro 4G: All Things Root Guide - Android Forums


----------

